

Lodsys sues another 10 companies including adidas, Best Buy, Best Western - FlorianMueller
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/06/lodsys-sues-another-ten-companies.html

======
noonespecial
This little court in East Texas certainly has made a nuisance of itself. Does
anyone know if its possible for a large company to avoid the suit originating
there by simply refusing to do business with anyone in this district?

It would seem sweet justice if people who lived down there suddenly found out
that they just couldn't sign up to itunes or activate a phone because their
address was in this area. Hopefully they'd call their representatives en masse
and make enough noise to fix this glitch.

